# Plaque



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone had the plaque removed on their pets? I tried bully sticks and they chewed them alot when they were young but now do not show any interest in them. I hate putting them under anesthesia and to do dental work that would need to be done. I was hoping for a more natural method. Any suggestions?

Leena


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Raw meaty bones; non-kibble diet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bones etc help but do not get near gumline. Not much choice other than dentist. Don't leave it get bad. Major expense and health implications if left too long. :brushteeth:


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

TruDog gel me helps in freshening breath, controlling plaque, tartar and bacteria, while promoting tooth and gum health. It is also easy to apply on the tooth and gums directly and contains natural ingredients including grape seed extracts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As Dave said, if there is plaque building up, it is really vitally important to have their teeth orofessionally cleaned, which means sedation. It is not heavy anesthesia, as they would use for surgery. It is light sedation, and the dog is awake moments after they finish, and ready to go home soon after.

You can DEFINITELY lengthen the time between cleanings and keep you dog's mouth healthier by regular brushing, using an enzymatic pet toothpaste or gel. I let my vet be my guide in terms of when it will be time for a professional cleaning. Some dogs just have better mouths than others. Dogs with small jaws and tight teeth are likely to need cleaning more often, and some dogs, just like some people produce more plaque than others. ...and as Jeanne said, diet can make a difference too.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes plaque and cause bacteria up under the gum line so just surface cleaning won't get that if it's gone to that point. I have never had to have a dental done on my dogs in 30+ years (except once when my Hallie had an abscessed tooth, she was under so they did a cleaning also while in there). I brush once or twice a day, floss once a day and with my last dog children, scraped their teeth periodically. This takes a ton of training though to have them hold very still for that and Sophie is no where near ready for it. But I will keep working on her.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I had Emmie's teeth professionally cleaned by her vet while she was under anesthesia when she was 2.5 years old. They weren't awful but I wanted to make sure they didn't get worse. I, myself get my teeth cleaned by my dentist 3-4 times a year and they're doing great, especially when compared to my identical twin sister's teeth; she doesn't have as good oral hygiene as I do and it shows. Back to my dog, I don't want dental issues to be something that impacts her oral and systemic health (short-term & long-term) so it's worth it for me to have this done periodically.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Yes plaque and cause bacteria up under the gum line so just surface cleaning won't get that if it's gone to that point. I have never had to have a dental done on my dogs in 30+ years (except once when my Hallie had an abscessed tooth, she was under so they did a cleaning also while in there). I brush once or twice a day, floss once a day and with my last dog children, scraped their teeth periodically. This takes a ton of training though to have them hold very still for that and Sophie is no where near ready for it. But I will keep working on her.


SO FAR, Kodi (almost 7) hasn't needed it either. And he sees the vet every 6-8 weeks for Chiro, and I ask her to check his teeth pretty frequently. I really trust her, so when she says they still look great, I believe her. But like you, I DO work hard on daily oral hygiene.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had Scout's teeth cleaned at 1.5 years old. I would not be concerned about anesthesia unless there is an underlying health problem. Our pet hospital allows you to be present. There is a dental suite equipped like an OR. All his vital signs were monitored during the cleaning. The vet controlled his anesthesia while the hygienist cleaned his teeth. His teeth were x-rayed. Although his teeth looked perfect to me the hygienist was able to show me areas on the x-ray where I needed to pay closer attention. Like Jeanne mentioned oral hygiene is so very important to systemic health for us and them. My first havanese had dental issues at the end of his life. Without going into all the details...it made me very sad because I didn't know if he was in pain. Unfortunately because of his cardiomyopathy he was not able to go under anesthesia. I know I posted this before, but heres the Scouter's teeth after his cleaning. :becky:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Look at those pearly whites Scout!!! You have a great Mom!


----------

